
Is it an abuse or unfair advantage for established companies to apply to YC? - juwo

======
pg
Google is welcome to apply.

~~~
brlewis
If yc rejects google, they can come to me. I'll find a way to scrape together
$15,000 for a 6% stake in their company.

~~~
juwo
Google doesnt want $15K. They want connections and expert advice and guidance;
can you provide that?

~~~
pg
Oddly enough, yes. I often think of things they could do better. One would be
to let their hackers just release stuff they build, without worrying that it
would harm the Google brand. Initial releases are often lame. If you insist
something is great before it can be released, you kill a lot of ideas before
they have time to grow. And I suspect Google's brand is judged by the best
stuff they do, not the worst. If they told people they were just letting their
hackers launch whatever they wanted, and that most of it would be bad, users
would understand.

~~~
ntoshev
They seem to release things internally first. This makes a lot of sense, but
yes, doesn't help much with things targeting non-hackers.

